# Interested in getting another bird.



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

We've had our cockatiel a few years now, he is getting older, doesn't really like coming out of his cage anymore, doesn't fly much, but will still sit and watch TV with you etc... 
Was just wondering what is another nice bird to own similar size/temperament etc... To a cockatiel?
Ideally want one that will be happy sat on your shoulder for hours on end etc... Something you can really interact with 
Any suggestions?
I'll obviously have a gander around for care of any particular birds suggested, won't just go out and buy it


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Parrotlets are fantastic little birds! Smaller than a cockatiel but have the characters of bigger parrots!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> Parrotlets are fantastic little birds! Smaller than a cockatiel but have the characters of bigger parrots!


I've always wanted an African Grey, but couldn't house something so big, so it's kind of off the menu lol.
Been interested in getting another bird for a while though, it's just if whatever I get and Spike get on well enough to be in the same room, different cages obviously.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I've always wanted an African Grey, but couldn't house something so big, so it's kind of off the menu lol.
> Been interested in getting another bird for a while though, it's just if whatever I get and Spike get on well enough to be in the same room, different cages obviously.


Green cheek conures could be a good option. Plenty of colours to choose from now aswell! :2thumb:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Green Cheek Conures!:no1:

They are known as the quiet conure and are very cute. Another quiet similar sized bird is the Senegal- although they look a bit evil to me wih their eyes :lol2: Another small-ish and playful bird is the caique although they can be quite rough when playing so not the best for children. And if noise isn't an issue, I'd go with a Sun conure. Their colours are amazing, very interactive but also very loud! Not as bad as Cockatoos but if you have neighbours they might not appreciate the possible screaming behaviour. Wow.. your making me want a bird again!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not too bothered about it not being good with kids, I don't have any, and the amount of times I've been bitten off the cockatiel, it really doesn't bother me lol.
Definitely liking the idea of either a parrotlet or a green cheek conure.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd definitely avoid a Senegal- even the hand-reared ones can be nasty when they want- and trust me, when Lexi decides to go for it, his bite is *a lot* more painful than that of my two 'tiels! :lol2:

Conures or parrotlets are probably much better- and my four birds (one Tinmeh grey, one Senegal and two cockatiels) definitely keep each other company when I'm out, although each parrot is caged separately, of course.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd definitely avoid a Senegal- even the hand-reared ones can be nasty when they want- and trust me, when Lexi decides to go for it, his bite is *a lot* more painful than that of my two 'tiels! :lol2:
> 
> Conures or parrotlets are probably much better- and my four birds (one Tinmeh grey, one Senegal and two cockatiels) definitely keep each other company when I'm out, although each parrot is caged separately, of course.


Really?! D: When I was interested in getting a bird I went to see some Senegals and they were one of the sweetest little birds I met, one of them was reaching/going through seual maturity too which is normally when a birds "at it's worst" from what I've read. Just shows how different a birds personality can be I suppose, how old is Lexi may I ask?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Really?! D: When I was interested in getting a bird I went to see some Senegals and they were one of the sweetest little birds I met, one of them was reaching/going through seual maturity too which is normally when a birds "at it's worst" from what I've read. Just shows how different a birds personality can be I suppose, how old is Lexi may I ask?


He's about 14, now- as a young bird he was every bit as 'cuddly' as the ones you describe- and he still can be, if he's in the mood- but when he decides to 'switch', he gives no warning at all, unlike Rilla (the grey), who lets you know when he's not happy. Lexi's drawn more blood over the years than the rest put together- one of the _disadvantages_ of hand-reared birds is that they have no fear at all, even when they are attacking you! :lol2:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

My senegal is about 5 now and is very cage defensive. Once out of the cage he's normally really nice but every now and again he'll just lunge at your hand and crush one of your fingers - it brings tears to your eyes. Other than that he's great :2thumb:

Are timneh greys still too big for you?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Pionus perhaps?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i'd go for a kakariki :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

African Grey Trying to copy Call Of Duty - YouTube

You Really need an african grey there the best :2thumb:


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

Green cheek conures are brilliant, but my absolute fav in your small size range are caiques! I have a black headed caique and he is hilarious. They prefer to climb than fly, and if hes not sitting on my shoulder for a snooze, he's on his back wrestling with my hand, a toy, or 'body surfing'. I love kakarikis too, but they are so much more active than tiels, theyll be running around everywhere, all the time, not sitting on your shoulder for long.


----------

